# Honda EB6500 not running freezer.



## Emmety518 (Oct 6, 2014)

I just bought a Honda EB6500 generator to provide emergency power in case of foul weather. As a test, I ran pretty heavy extension cords to a commercial freezer that I own, and found that the freezer compressor wouldn't turn on. I was running the generator on power saver to cut fuel consumption. 

Is the problem that the generator won't come up to speed fast enough or is an 800 watt freezer not happy with my extensioncord? I just wired a transfer switch with a house mounted socket and bought a 10 G 230 cord so I can give this a try.

Thanks


----------



## OldMasterTech (Jul 25, 2014)

What are the specs on your freezer? 800 watts sounds like a small 120v unit?

What is the 230 you reference regarding your extension cord? A voltage rating or length in feet?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Take it off power saver and it should start fine.


----------



## Emmety518 (Oct 6, 2014)

The output of the generator is 230 v. The cord to the house is 40 feet of 10 gauge. The socket connects to the load center with 50 feet of 8 gauge.


----------



## Emmety518 (Oct 6, 2014)

Freezer is a Traulsen. Runs on a 15 amp 120 v circuit. My kil o watt meter says it consumes 800 watts while running. No idea what startup draw is.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a True brand commercial 2 door freezer at my Dairy Queen. The last outage I hooked it up to two EU2000's running in parallel and they wouldn't start it on eco.. Even with the ECO off when it went into defrost it would knock out the two of them. Commercial refrigerators and freezers have a large amp draw.


----------

